
Automating GitHub Pages Deployments with GitHub Actions - youngbrioche
https://www.innoq.com/en/blog/github-actions-automation/
======
youngbrioche
GitHub Pages provides hosting for static files by serving a branch (e.g. gh-
pages) of the respective repository. GitHub Actions can be used to automate
deployments, avoiding the hassle of having to update that branch manually when
the main branch (typically master) changes.

